# Cut and Sew Necklines Part 1



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

OK Everyone,
Here is part 1, 2 AND 3 of the cut and sew Neckline Tutorial, complete with pictures!. Click on the Download Buttons one by one to view/save the files. Hope this works! I'm sure there'll be questions! I will look it over again tomorrow and see if I need to make corrections! Good Luck!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

How incredibly generous of you! I do need to learn this technique. Thanks for the information - and inspiration!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

That is absolutely fabulous, one of the best tutorials on this subject I have ever seen!

Thank you so much for that!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you both so much! Please let me know what I need to redo. It was getting quite late last night and I am sure I wasn't thinking clearly and was trying to rush to get done so it would get posted today. Maybe I'll take a nap today, LOL!!!


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Very helpful. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you SO much for this! I have been wanting to try cut and sew but was very nervous. No excuse now these instructions are so clear! So kind of you to take the time!
Irene


----------



## lorettaknits1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Now here's what I did...
Step 1 - Save downloads to special folder in my computer's Machine Knitting file.
Step 2 - Print the files on Best Photo setting
Step 3 - Punch holes and insert into labeled binder for future study, reference and safe-keeping.

Not going to lose these puppies! They're good as gold! As a newbie to machine knitting, I am blown away by the talent and generosity of the members of this board. Thank you so much!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for this very useful tutorial, it is much appreciated.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You are just fantastic. You know how to use your camra, cuputer as well as the km and have put it in such an easy form so anyone can understand it. Just fantastic. You could publish it. THank you so much.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Cheridachat, thank you for your hard work. Your tutorial is very thorough. Although I have not considered "cut and sew" in my knitting yet, I can use your tutorial for neck line finishing tips. Your work is very appreciated.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing these instructions, they are wonderful and will be in my files forever.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it! I put it in my Pages folder in the iPad. Thank you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the time to produce the text/photos! I love cut and sew and utilize it, but you have some handy tips! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

A fabulous presentation. Thank you so much for sharing it. It's exactly what I needed! I printed all three downloads, and also downloaded them to my computer and put them in my special knitting techniques folder. 
It's the BEST explanation I have seen! Congratulations!
Thanks again, 
Alexandra
In CO-MO, USA


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I am so glad everyone is finding this helpful! Just so you know, I am redoing some of the pages and pictures and making a few corrections. I also did a slight variation of this on a lace neckline edge that looks very delicate.. if I can remember what I did for that one, I will post it, too! LOL!

Now that I know how to post this on KP and have learned some things about my word document program, I will repost a better version soon! Maybe even a couple of new pictures I think will be helpful! Happy Knitting!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you taking the time to teach us, it is appreciated.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Much gratitude for all your incredible work on the cut and sew. It is much appreciated and I am going to give it a try. Thank you for sharing your talents.
Connie


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! The tutorial is wonderful!! sooo easy to follow! Yes PLEEEASE post any other tips or variations that you do!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## biljana (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

You have done an amazing job! Thank you so much - I do a lot of cut and sew, but this is absolute perfection - Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

This is great!!! Thanks for sharing your expertise with us.


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Cherie, that tutorial is fantastic. Thank you for putting the time and effort into assembling it. Finally at last I 'get it'.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

That was my hope! Thanks, Mandy! Happy Knitting!! Don't be afraid to experiment with these necklines!! One resale sweater will provide a lot of fabric for practice!!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the tutorial. I do a cut and sew neckline, but there are some neat tips here.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, wish to add my gratitude. I'm excited to try cut n sew now.
Your tutorials are well presented and understandable for my wee brain.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

This is really excellent and well explained. Thank you very much.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheridachat, thank you for this posting! The pics and instruction are great even for those of us who have done this technique in the past it's great to have such a terrific reference close at hand . I printed out the downloads and will laminate them to put in my how to binder.&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing this. I'm still a bit leery about cutting my knitting, but I'll get the courage up for this somewhere around.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. Bless U


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder how difficult this "cut and sew" method would work when using any sort of patterned stitch? Lace, Tuck, etc?

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to share this, can not wait to try it.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Patrina said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share this, can not wait to try it.


Incredible information!! Totally agree with above quote!! Thank you,Thank you!!

Sandra


----------



## Ransmom (Oct 5, 2014)

You are a sweetheart! I know that was a lot of hard work on your part and I appreciate every minute of it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope my DH can get the sewing machine out of storage, lubed and ready to do this you make this look very nice


----------



## bas_sab82 (Mar 15, 2015)

cheridachat said:


> OK Everyone,
> Here is part 1, 2 AND 3 of the cut and sew Neckline Tutorial, complete with pictures!. Click on the Download Buttons one by one to view/save the files. Hope this works! I'm sure there'll be questions! I will look it over again tomorrow and see if I need to make corrections! Good Luck!


Hello, I can't get the part 1,2 AND 3 to open because I don't have micosoft word. Could you send them to me. from bas_sab82 email-- [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

bas_sab82 said:


> Hello, I can't get the part 1,2 AND 3 to open because I don't have micosoft word. Could you send them to me. from bas_sab82 email-- [email protected] Thanks


Sent to you in PDf format. Hope it helps.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I did see this before!!!  But didn't notice the neckline treatment until now. I do have a question.

The first few rows after you have hand manipulated the stitches that add the body of the sweater, are those stitches 1x1 rib? Then did you move onto the other stitch for the rolled neck?


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for the instructions, it has involved a lot of work and effort. on your part, it is brilliant Thank youxx


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Goodmorning,
Could you please send me the 3 part tutorial that you have so kindly shared. Email: [email protected]
Thanks, Mandy
(From down under)


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Mandy111 said:


> Goodmorning,
> Could you please send me the 3 part tutorial that you have so kindly shared. Email: [email protected]
> Thanks, Mandy
> (From down under)


Mandy if you go to page one of this thread...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320086-1.html

The first post has 3 download links that you just need to click to download the 3 files to your computer.


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Azzara. All done successfully.


----------



## Elvala (Jan 3, 2015)

cheridachat said:


> OK Everyone,
> Here is part 1, 2 AND 3 of the cut and sew Neckline Tutorial, complete with pictures!. Click on the Download Buttons one by one to view/save the files. Hope this works! I'm sure there'll be questions! I will look it over again tomorrow and see if I need to make corrections! Good Luck!


I would love access these tutorials that you have so kindly posted. I have downloaded them but not having Microsoft word I can't open them. Is there any way that I can change the format so that I can use the tutorials.
Thank you
Elaine


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

You can download an office suite that is free that will work with all MicroSoft Office files. Apache is a huge well respected company.
http://www.openoffice.org/download/
It is well known, works well, it's safe to download and FREE.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for this tutorial I have bookmarked it and will be trying this out.&#128512;&#128079;&#127995;&#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Elvala (Jan 3, 2015)

Azzara said:


> You can download an office suite that is free that will work with all MicroSoft Office files. Apache is a huge well respected company.
> http://www.openoffice.org/download/
> It is well known, works well, it's safe to download and FREE.


Thank you. Will do that


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad I found this-thank you so much.


----------

